# jon, i need manik's contact info.



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i know u got it. I need to talk to him. lost his digits. 
can u PM me, if not just tell him to call LIL Raja

thanks!

LIL Raja


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I just sent him a message for you Raja!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

1 vote for you for the best salesman in Bimmer Sales.
thanks!


LIL Raja


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *1 vote for you for the best salesman in Bimmer Sales.
> thanks!
> 
> LIL Raja *


Thanks for the compliment, but hey, I am not a
salesman...


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks for the compliment, but hey, I am not a
> salesman...
> 
> *


sorry :-(

best BMW helper (???)

Raja


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> best BMW helper (???)
> 
> *


Works for me!


----------

